# Extremely upset..



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

My dad always said he thought the loaches looked hungry, I don't know why. I never expected to come home to a cloudy tank littered with food.. After a brief and violent anxiety attack I tried doing what I could..
I lost all 7 rummy nose tetras.. Got to watch their last moments before they died even just after I came home.. The 6 loaches and the frog are alive so far and they got put into the 20 gallon. This might be the end of the 15 gallon for a while.. 
I don't understand why my dad thinks he is always right, I told him they aren't hungry and he didn't listen.. I'm not sure what thing convinced him he knows more about fish than I do suddenly, probably since he's the parent and parents always have to be right apparently..


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Poor you, and poor fish! ( Hopefully he will realise now that you knew what you were talking about.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Olimipia!!! But I'm glad you were able to save the loaches and the frogs. Maybe now your dad will listen to you...


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

lots of hugs


----------



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh wow, your dad needs to be smacked. At least you managed to save some of them though he needs to stay away from your tanks if he doesn't get the point.


----------



## funkman262 (Jan 12, 2013)

At least you should be able to guilt him into buying you more stuff for the tank now


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Olimpia! *hugs*


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Oi, that's rough. My dad says the same thing. He is now permanently banned from ever going near my fish food


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Lympie, baby, I'm _so _sorry you're having to deal with this! WTH was he _thinking!??_ I'm just . . . so angry and heartbroken for you, and your babies that you've always taken such good care of. I know how overbearing parents can be, but. . . this doesn't even make any sense at all! I hope he at least had the decency to apologize. Ug. I'm so upset for you right now. . .


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh no  Sorry about your fish and your stubborn dad.


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

I am so sorry for you and your fish. I know you must be frustrated and angry with your father. Maybe you can hide the food somewhere he can't find it from now on? Does he understand that he made a mistake? Hopefully he sees now that you know more about how to care for your own fish than he does and will let you handle it on your own in the future. Luckily you saved some. It can be hard dealing with someone who doesn't trust that you are capable. I wish you well!


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

hope they're okay in the end.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

funkman262 said:


> At least you should be able to guilt him into buying you more stuff for the tank now


+1 on a great idea!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Aww... My rummynose died too...


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

'














I hide the fish food in my house to make sure no one feeds them but me. This is especially important since one fish has had swim bladder disease before an overfeeding him could be serious. I need know exactly how much they have had each day and hiding the food ensures this. You might try it.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Awwwww.. I'm sorry Olympia!!


----------

